# Can this Zed amp be saved?



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm not familiar with repairing amps so I was hoping to get some help with this one. I picked up an old school Zed Boss amp for next to nothing but found it needs a repair. One of the crossover knobs is broken off the pot. What are the chances of getting it fixed. I included some pics below. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm not a betting man but I bet ATOMICTECH62 can fix that right up.


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Are you sure it isn't just the knob and shaft missing? The shaft would slide through both pots.

I saw on your photo site that you have a Pyle amp. I bought the same one back in the early 90's, but it didn't work. I've always wondered if it was worth fixing.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

CDT FAN said:


> Are you sure it isn't just the knob and shaft missing? The shaft would slide through both pots.
> 
> I saw on your photo site that you have a Pyle amp. I bought the same one back in the early 90's, but it didn't work. I've always wondered if it was worth fixing.


The shaft and knob are there. The knob just broke off the shaft. I have both parts. I was thinking I might be able to drill a tiny hole in the center of the shaft and one in the back of the knob and glue a small metal pin in to hold them together. Unless that pots common and I can just get a new knob.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have the shafts for those amps.

I can send you one.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I have the shafts for those amps.
> 
> I can send you one.


Please PM me.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I have the shafts for those amps.
> 
> I can send you one.



I PM'd you about one of them shafts. I think I sent it correctly.....maybe not. I super glued the broken one and don't think it will hold for long. Please let me know if you could send one my way.


----------

